# Vanda faz 3000!



## ILT

*Vanda, 3000 insighful and helpful posts are not easy, and we cannot let them go without a celebration* 

Para vocè: http://bitu.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/flores para voce.JPG


----------



## la reine victoria

*Dear Vanda*​ 
*Congratulations*
*2*
*U*​ 
  ​ 
Always kind and helpful - you are one of my favourite foreras. Thank you.​ 
These have your name on them. Enjoy!​ 


LRV
xxx​


----------



## pickypuck

Muitos parabéns!  

¡Olé!


----------



## Outsider

_Parece impossível, só três mil?
Mas você está em todas!_​
Parabéns, Vanda.
Tem de nos fazer uma visita.
​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Vanda!!! 

Mei


----------



## cherine

*Parabéns Vanda *
*Y felicidades *


----------



## Vanda

Thank you, gracias a todos, merci a toutes, obrigada a todos!
Ilovetranslation: lindas flores!
Majesty I am sure you used your royal influence to find that vanda. When I was searching for my avatar I wanted that particular vanda and couldn't make it. Although my actual avatar is one. 
Out, isto já é covardia e ainda mais com aquele pôr-de-sol! Ai ai ai! Estupendo!
Pickypuck - olé! 
Meizita, um dia vou aprender catalão para agradecer, ok?
Cherine chérie!


----------



## anangelaway

_Vanda_, tu es superbe !!! ​ 
​ 
_Bravo, et vraiment merci._ ​ 
This is for you gorgeous.​


----------



## lauranazario

Bravo, Vanda!
Here is a gift to celebrate your 3000 posts filled with kind advice and insightful comments! 

Caribbean hugs,
Laura N.


----------



## Jana337

Vandinko,

dobře vím, že Ti to *někdo*  přeloží,
 takže si dovolím poblahopřát Ti
 ve své mateřštině.

Svatá matka Vanda 
je zde ve fóru 
ztělesněním dobroty a výborné nálady.

Jen tak dále! 

Jana
​


----------



## Vanda

Anginha, estou dançando o hula-hula com teu lindo presente.

Laurinha, que joya hermosa! Ahora quiero una igual aquella! 

Janinha, I'm already in the 2nd .... slovo (I know I have to change something in the end of the word). Within 2 ...........................................
 weeks, I'll finish reading.  Děkuju moc!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts, Vanda. Sorry for being late.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Also late to the party...  well, that just means the celebration lasts longer!   

*Felicidades, Vanda!!*
*You're vandar-ful!! *​~ Elisabetta​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh, I'm late! Thanks so much for all that you do, Vanda! Para celebrar, bailemos!


----------



## Saoul

I'm late Vanda! Sorry! Congratulation! Very well done!


----------



## Honeypum

Hola Vanda: 

¡Felicidades por tus 3.000 mensajes! Todos y cada uno de ellos son valiosos...gracias por no dejar ninguna pregunta sin responder.

Muitos beijos!


----------



## ElaineG

I don't read Portuguese (shame on me) but I can thank you for your wisdom, counsel, insight and humor.  All much appreciated by me!


----------



## Vanda

Fernando, só perdôo se você aparecer lá no cantinho do Português.  

Elisabetta and Saoul, yes, the celebration continues....
 in your congrat mod's thread.  Double celebration! Paaaarty!

Venusita, muito axé para você!

Elaine, you can always count on my twaddles. 

Melzinha, é o mínimo que posso fazer, né?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Here's to Vanda, who not only writes great posts 
BUT also
educates me on brick woodstoves and Brazilian delicacies 
AND, best of all 
commiserates with me about report cards!

3,000 thanks!  Here's a friend come to help you celebrate!

Chaska


----------



## moura

- - 
-- 
-- *ANDINHA*
*----*
*Cheguei muito atrasada, mas não queria esperar pelos 4000.*

*Muitos parabéns, muitos posts de luz, muitas palavras vivas e sempre, sempre, vivendo e aprendendo.*

*Bijux (aprendi esta, hoje... )*

*Moura*


----------

